# New Food Pyramid



## LITTLEME (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.ring.com/health/food/food.htm
DOESN'T REALLY APPLY TO WHAT WE ARE TRYING TO ACHIEVE BUT FOR ANY ONE WHO IS INTERESTED


----------



## Freejay (Apr 19, 2005)

STATE CHAMP said:
			
		

> http://www.ring.com/health/food/food.htm
> DOESN'T REALLY APPLY TO WHAT WE ARE TRYING TO ACHIEVE BUT FOR ANY ONE WHO IS INTERESTED



This has always been a controversial topic among nutrition experts.


----------



## LITTLEME (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I Am Officially 25lbs Overweight. Looks Like I Need To Get On A Diet. Lol


----------



## Freejay (Apr 19, 2005)

STATE CHAMP said:
			
		

> Well I Am Officially 25lbs Overweight. Looks Like I Need To Get On A Diet. Lol



I would try to loose as much of your overage as possible BEFORE starting a cycle.  I'm sure the vets would concur.


----------



## max lift (May 26, 2005)




----------



## tee (May 26, 2005)

I never agree with any food pyramid. Why do they still say we need dairy? Maybe because the pyramid is made by the U.S. Dairy Assn?


----------

